# PDX Gamers Searching for players!



## GM_Ricc (Apr 27, 2013)

I am looking to start a weekly gaming group. We will decide as a group which two games we want to play, chosen from one of the options below:

1: Leverage RPG
2: Shadowrun
3: Legend of 5 rings
4: Star Trek (Decipher)
5: Savage Worlds (Hellfrost)
6: Rogue Trader 

I need 4-6 players, and we will have a good mix of combat and role play regardless which set of games is chosen.

Game will take place weekly either Wednesday, Thursday or Friday from 5pm to 9pm (we can start closer to 6pm if it helps people coming from work). We will play at my house, in Beaverton

Email me: pdxgamers(AT)gmail(DOT)com


----------



## GM_Ricc (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok. I seat open, let me know if you want it


----------



## GM_Ricc (May 16, 2013)

Hey all:

I have 1 seat left. The resat of the group has voted, and we have desided to play Talislanta. If you want the last seat, let me know.


----------

